# Creek Chubs?????



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering if Creek Chubs make good bait. I found a spot where i can catch a chub pretty much every cast, so i was wondering if they are useful or not. Thanks!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

You bet!!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Heck yea those are good baits, 4-6" is the perfect size tailhook and bottom fish, I go to the creek specifically to catch those, at WB I've caught large wipers while catfishing bottom with 6" chubs just like that.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Work great for bobber fishing too. Anything to make some ripples in the water


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

YES,they have caught many types of fish for me since the 60's, for there was a little creek, Gless creek,which was later named Brewster creek goes under Waterloo rd. before 77 was built, and me & my buddies would get a dozen or so of the red fin chubs and go Nimi. fish under a big bobber and catch bass, pike ,walleye, cats, carp! they always caught something! so if you've got a good source use'em! fun to catch ! sonar


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My buddy Ron was catching perch at erie on them last month. They were only 3 to 4 inchers that he was using. He was catching some big perch too.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a place like that I take the grand kid to. We use 4 1/2 foot Shakespeare micro combos with 2lb test and dry flies. The kids get one almost every cast they love going there. Never tried using them for bait we always release them. Have thought about cooking up a few just to see what they taste like.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh man, chubs are a type of sucker. You wouldnt want to eat one, believe me!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Creek chubs aren't suckers, but I'm still not sure they'd taste good. As for bait, they are excellent live bait! I use them in ponds and lakes for big catfish and smallmouth/largemouth bass. In small/medium rivers you will get pike/muskie, bass, and sauger/saugeye. 

Depending on the current, fish location, wind, you can fish them livelined, under a buoyant float, or on a fishfinder (slip, carolina) rig on the bottom. 

They are pretty simple to keep alive, just don't handle them too much when you catch them. I buy a little 1 or 2oz bottle of liquid O2 livewell additive (the "blue stuff" as some call it) for $2 and put 2 drops in a small bucket of water. This will make them very energetic and therefore great baits.

I once put (3) 5" chubs in a small tupperware container, drove them an hour away, and they were still lively as ever on the hook. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks as though you catch them the same way I do. I caught 7 in the middle of last week. I stop at the bridges over little creeks in Amish country and drop a little fly with a single kernal of sweet corn on it. I had three 6-9" and four smaller ones.
I keep them in my Misfit portable livewell and keep the bilge going with a deep cycle battery.
Well the battery was getting low after running constantly for four days so late Saturday night I disconnected the battery to recharge overnight.
Five hours later when I went in the garage in the morning they were all dead.
I hated to waste them. They would have made excellent bait.

Now my question: Can I connect my battery charger to the battery while running the bilge without frying the bilge?
The charger is at 10amp setting but the bilge probably draws in 1/10 or 1/25th amps. 
The charger would be connected to the main posts where the bilge is connected to the screw posts.
I also can set the charger at the 2 amp setting.
Here's a picture:


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

was wondering the same thing lewzer?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

When storing chubs at home I used to use an aquarium powerhead to circulate/aerate water. A Rio 1700 is perfect for this. Suction cups to the bottom of the cooler/container. Cut a piece of PVC pipe to stick staight up ending just above desired water level in container. Glue a cap to the end of the PVC and drill a series of angled holes to shoot back into container. Change out 5 gallons of water daily to keep alive for more than a couple days at home.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

You should be able to run the bilge pump while charging the battery with no problem. The pump will only draw whatever amperage it is. When I lost my home charger for my cell phone I charged it using a battery charger rated at 10 amps by using a cord with a cig lighter outlet on one end and alligator clips on the other hooked to the alligator clamps on the charger.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's an excellent idea tomb. I have two powerheads in my 55 gallon I no longer use.
Use the plug in powerhead while storing them at home and use the 12volt bilge driving to the river or while fishing.

Makes sense WIWF. The battery is 800 amp or something like that so a 10 amp charger shouldn't hurt as long as the voltage is 12 volts. Right???
I can take the risk of burning a $10 bilge if you tried it on an expensive phone.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

It's the same as in your house with a 40 watt light bulb. Its probably plugged into a 15 amp circuit but it will only draw about .35 amps cause thats all it was made to draw. But you can plug a 110 volt a/c into the same circuit and it will draw whatever it was made to draw, probably like 10-12 amps. I am assuming you are using a 12 volt charger to charge a 12 volt battery. As long as the pump has no short circuits or other issues it should be fine. In my boat I have inline fuses wired into each pumps circuit (I have 2 bilge pumps). This protects the pump and wiring in case of a short circuit.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Another thing to consider. The Atwood pump isn't intended for 24/7 use. It won't last long if used constantly at home.


----------



## taxidermy223 (Jun 21, 2006)

LimitOut said:


> Oh man, chubs are a type of sucker. You wouldnt want to eat one, believe me!


Back around 1971 when I was 12 years old, me and another boy would ride our bikes like 6 miles down to rocky river, catch a few chubs and we had no idea what they were, take them home and cook the little things up. Not as good as a McDonald's fish sandwich, but we ate them.


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

4 sure chubs a great bait 4 all the big guys. and they stay alive so well comparitively speaking. Great 4 Wippers.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

taxidermy223 said:


> Back around 1971 when I was 12 years old, me and another boy would ride our bikes like 6 miles down to rocky river, catch a few chubs and we had no idea what they were, take them home and cook the little things up. Not as good as a McDonald's fish sandwich, but we ate them.


I bet they are pretty chewy. I wouldnt eat one even if you paid me!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I was thinking of trying a few made up like sardines


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

wow that sounds nasty haha but i have a place to catch them but i've heard there a great bait for walleye and sauger but how do i use them w/o catching the other fish that i dont want like catfish,gar,and carp are they too big to get in a minnow trap


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The only way chubs are good to eat is if you soak them in brine and smoke them. Chubs and suckers are pretty good smoked.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

To aerate minnows or chubs at home do not use 12 volt aerators. All aerator manufacturers make 110 volt models. Most common are the one that use stones to diffuse the oxygen. The diffusers will also stress your bait less than pumps as pumps create current in the tank. Water current not the electrical kind.

Most of these aerators retail for under 25.00. Search on internet for them.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

The 4-8 inchers make great channel cat bait and anything over 8 inches shoulda make great flathead bait


----------

